# Access Bitlocker Flash Drive in OS X



## itxpert7

Hi All,

I have been looking on the internet but can't find anything useful.

I protected data on my USB flash drive using Bitlocker in Windows. But of course I can't access it inside Apple OS X operating system. Yes I have a Windows VM running inside my MacBook and can access bitlocked flash drive this way, but this requires booting up Window VM and becomes frustrating most of the time :banghead:

Does anyone know any possible way to access bitlocked flash drive directly inside OS X? :sad:

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

It's not bitlocker that is stopping your flash drive.

Windows and Mac use two different formatting methods for reading flash drives. Windows uses NTFS while Mac uses FAT32


----------



## spunk.funk

In Mac OS you can Read an NTFS volume but you can't Write, or Copy files from an NTFS formatted drive. Only FAT32 or exFAT. 
Bit Locker is a Windows Program and the Mac OS cannot read the program or the encryption


----------



## itxpert7

Yes I understand the difference between NYFS and FAT32, also understand why Mac can't read Bitlocker encrypted flash drive. My inquiry is related to a solution to be able to access Bitlocker encrypted flash drive. I want to know if someone has found a work around or a utility that can do so.


----------



## spunk.funk

You would have to un-encrypt the drive in Windows and save the files to the drive with out encryption, then the Mac would be able to open the drive and see the files


----------



## JimE

avirtual said:


> Yes I understand the difference between NYFS and FAT32, also understand why Mac can't read Bitlocker encrypted flash drive. My inquiry is related to a solution to be able to access Bitlocker encrypted flash drive. I want to know if someone has found a work around or a utility that can do so.


If it were that easy, there would be no reason to even use the software.


----------



## joeten

Ditto seems to be no point using encryption if you want to circumvent it.


----------



## itxpert7

Well Bitlocker encrypted flash drive is password protected. If you don't know the password, you can't access any files. So if I lose it or it gets stolen, I don't have to worry about data because I know no one can access it without knowing the password


----------



## joeten

That is exactly our point, so circumventing it is meant to be difficult enough as to make a non starter otherwise it would not be any good to you.


----------



## itxpert7

I disagree. If thats the case, then third party encryption software companies wouldn't build their software for multiple platforms.


----------



## joeten

What are you talking about !!!.
You don't put encryption regardless of who made it on a machine, then try to crack it, that makes no sense you use it to protect your data. Disk encryption software - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## spunk.funk

None the less, BitLocker is a Windows Program, you cannot run this Windows Program on a Mac. Hence, you cannot decrypt the drive on a Mac, you need to decrypt the drive on a PC then you can view the files on a Mac.


----------



## joeten

SF you have that right, I did get distracted thanks for bringing it back.


----------



## spunk.funk

No worries Joe, we all get off on a tangent once in a while


----------



## itxpert7

spunk.funk said:


> None the less, BitLocker is a Windows Program, you cannot run this Windows Program on a Mac. Hence, you cannot decrypt the drive on a Mac, you need to decrypt the drive on a PC then you can view the files on a Mac.


I know that


----------



## itxpert7

anyways, thanks for your input guys


----------



## joe163

avirtual said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been looking on the internet but can't find anything useful.
> 
> I protected data on my USB flash drive using Bitlocker in Windows. But of course I can't access it inside Apple OS X operating system. Yes I have a Windows VM running inside my MacBook and can access bitlocked flash drive this way, but this requires booting up Window VM and becomes frustrating most of the time :banghead:
> 
> Does anyone know any possible way to access bitlocked flash drive directly inside OS X? :sad:
> 
> Thanks


I have the same problem recently and then found a program called M3 Mac Bitlocker Loader which can unlock and read Bitlocker encrypted drive on Mac computer. Hope it can help you. :smile:


----------

